# how to install a 5th wheel



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i just got my conti kit in and just want to make sure im installing it right, i seen 2 ways its done, first 1 i seen was with strapes and then just bolt it up threw the bumper to the frame. i didnt get no kinda hardware to install my kit so where and what i can use to put this bitch on :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

you bolt an adapter to trunk lid..and your done!! 


seriously.. i dont know.. ask liv4lacs..that puto does booty kits all day....


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 08:43 PM~7799632
> *you bolt and adapter to trunk lid..and your done!!
> *


You DO NOT bolt it on. Welding it on would be way better....... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 29 2007, 10:45 PM~7799642
> *You DO NOT bolt it on. Welding it on would be way better....... :biggrin:
> *


jb weld?


and mannn.. that avatar giving me a woody.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any real help


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Apr 29 2007, 11:20 PM~7799949
> *any real help
> *


sersiously..go ask member liv4lacs. he does booty kits all day. 

or if you got it from E&G go check website for pdf file for install instructions.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

My homie just installed his Booty kit on his 58 Impala, and that was a project, but looks fucken TiTs


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

mines going on a 90 lac, not a impala 2 different kits  but still need help homies :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Apr 30 2007, 12:13 PM~7802803
> *mines going on a 90 lac, not a impala 2 different kits   but still need help homies :biggrin:
> *


mannnn.. know what.. i told you who the expert was on cadi booty kits was.. if u too skurred to go ask em.. screw u then..


deuce


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know foo he aint responding to his pms!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that 58 tight though do it got the cruiser skirts to


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Apr 30 2007, 12:19 PM~7802841
> *i know foo he aint responding to his pms!!
> *


oh.. my bad.. that man all about money.. unless u gonna buy one from him.. he don't care.. told ya he was a puto


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea i know he be bizzy


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 01:12 PM~7803915
> *oh.. my bad.. that man all about money.. unless u gonna buy one from him..    he don't care.. told ya he was a puto
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 08:53 PM~7799704
> *jb weld?
> and mannn.. that avatar giving me a woody.
> *



....      .........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Apr 30 2007, 03:15 PM~7803929
> *yea i know he be bizzy
> *


fk bizzy.. he just a put0 for real


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

hit up Hollywood Customs on here he just did mine and i must say he did a DAMN good job :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Go to this link, scroll down to the tech article section on the left, then scroll down to "Continental kit mod"

Eternal Rollerz


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

i think it depends on the bumpers some bumpers u can use the strap on my cadillac its bolted to the bumper hoped and 3 wheel and still on there doesnt budge


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 30 2007, 05:30 PM~7804652
> *Go to this link, scroll down to the tech article section on the left, then scroll down to "Continental kit mod"
> 
> Eternal Rollerz
> *


good info right there!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 30 2007, 04:30 PM~7804652
> *Go to this link, scroll down to the tech article section on the left, then scroll down to "Continental kit mod"
> 
> Eternal Rollerz
> *


thanks, the homie gots lots a good helpfull shit on there


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 30 2007, 05:30 PM~7804652
> *Go to this link, scroll down to the tech article section on the left, then scroll down to "Continental kit mod"
> 
> Eternal Rollerz
> *


it says it must be a 14x6 to work, is this true? i had a 14x7 that i wanted to use for mine


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I've seen 14 x 7 used, but I'm not vouching for how it was done :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 30 2007, 01:30 PM~7804652
> *Go to this link, scroll down to the tech article section on the left, then scroll down to "Continental kit mod"
> 
> Eternal Rollerz
> *


http://eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm

I USE STRAPS & LONG BOLT'S.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OK SO WHERE CAN I GET SUM STRAPS AT HOMIE????????????????????????


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@May 2 2007, 09:40 AM~7818921
> *OK SO WHERE CAN I GET SUM STRAPS AT HOMIE????????????????????????
> *


AT YOU LOCAL HARDWARE STORE HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 3 2007, 02:20 AM~7825140
> *AT YOU LOCAL HARDWARE STORE HOMIE!!!!!!!
> *


4 real? what they look like do i need to get a spacific kind?? help me out dog


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

This is what my straps look like, I will be making new ones Because these look like shit. Hope this helps


----------



## texasswanga (Jan 8, 2007)

man its not hard homie just bolt the bitch up to your bumper and thats the end of it dats how i put mine on


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

did both of those and a few others but those pics are on my busted ass laptop. i beleive i still have those straps in new condition, but if your mounting a rim in there, you wont want those straps. mounting the rims can be alot easier then you think, there are differnt ways, just dont mud it in there- i've seen some fucked up pics, anyway, good luck!


----------



## Give Me Ed (May 25, 2006)

This Is How They Do It In The South


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@May 3 2007, 07:43 AM~7826402
> *4 real? what they look like do i need to get a spacific kind?? help me out dog
> *


CHECK THIS OUT HOMIE...I WILL CHECK TREW MY GARAGE & I'LL POST THEM UP....... 
SOME TIME THIS WEEK'N.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Apr 30 2007, 01:19 PM~7802841
> *i know foo he aint responding to his pms!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 3 2007, 11:42 PM~7831347
> *CHECK THIS OUT HOMIE...I WILL CHECK TREW MY GARAGE & I'LL POST THEM UP.......
> SOME TIME THIS WEEK'N.
> *


thats a bet homie, i just dont want to be riding 1 day and that bitch falls off lol


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Give Me Ed_@May 3 2007, 09:22 PM~7830277
> *This Is How They Do It In The South
> 
> 
> ...


damn a wasted g body :uh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@May 4 2007, 02:18 AM~7831977
> *thats a bet homie, i just dont want to be riding 1 day and that bitch falls off lol
> *


that would suck :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah it really would


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 1 2007, 11:31 PM~7816658
> *it says it must be a 14x6 to work, is this true? i had a 14x7 that i wanted to use for mine
> *


You can use a 14x7 no problem, i did this one almost exactly the same way as the one on the Eternal Rollerz website posted above.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

niceeeeeeee


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@May 4 2007, 10:03 PM~7837076
> *You can use a 14x7 no problem, i did this one almost exactly the same way as the one on the Eternal Rollerz website posted above.
> 
> 
> ...


kool, thats what i have set aside for mine


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

are 14" wheels generally used on a 5th wheel kit?


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

yo i did mines myself wit a 13inch rim i gots some pics around here somewhere 








CUT THE LIP OFF THA BACK USE THA RUBBA SEAL AS A GUIDE








CUT OUT THA SHELL FOR THA RIM SOME SHELLS CAN FIT A 13 INCH RIM LIKE MINES








THE BRACKET U HAVE TO MAKE THAT GOES INSIDE THE SHELL








HERE IT IS BOLTED UP








NOW SECTION OUT A 6INCH PEICE IN THE CENTER OF THE BUCKET RENFORCEMENT AND FLIP IT DROP THEM AND WELD IT UP HERES THE INSIDE PF THE BUCKET U HAVE TO USE THE STOCK LATCH AND USE IT AS A TEMPLETE FOR THE NEW HOLES U HAVE TO DRILL IN THE PIECE U DROPPED ALL UR DOING IS RELOCATING THA LATCH TO A LOWER PLACE IN THE BUCKET
















BUCKET BOLTED ON TO CAR ALL FINISHED UP U GOTS ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP I"LL HELP U :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

e z as that  good shit bro


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

There are 2 different sized, 13 or 14.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Give Me Ed_@May 3 2007, 10:22 PM~7830277
> *This Is How They Do It In The South
> 
> 
> ...


That's an expensive leak.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nah the south dont do that shit its the midwest niccas


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

those look like ohio plates :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@May 12 2007, 08:28 PM~7891789
> *e z as that   good shit bro
> *


I CANT FIND THOSE F**K'N STRAPS......

BUT I'LL GET SOME PIC SOON HOMIES.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 16 2007, 02:06 AM~7913679
> *I CANT FIND THOSE F**K'N STRAPS......
> 
> BUT I'LL GET SOME PIC SOON HOMIES.
> *


 :0 THATS A BET HOMEI


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 15 2007, 11:06 PM~7913679
> *I CANT FIND THOSE F**K'N STRAPS......
> 
> BUT I'LL GET SOME PIC SOON HOMIES.
> *


in a while......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@May 12 2007, 08:04 PM~7890585
> *yo i did mines myself wit a 13inch rim i gots some pics around here somewhere
> 
> 
> ...


good stuff, ill have to snap a few in progress pics of mine when i do it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 5 2007, 09:56 PM~8050606
> *in a while......
> *


Here is the straps you could get at any hardware store........


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 14 2007, 10:13 AM~7899795
> *That's an expensive leak.
> *


I SEEN THIS REG IN MY HOOD IN CLEVELAND OHIO ITS GOT A FUCKIN STICKER ON IT A SKULL STICKER SOME AUTOZONE SHIT I WAS LIKE I DONO BOUT NO STICKER SHITS??? ANYWAYS BESIDES THAT PAINT LOOKS OLD AND BEAT UP PROLLY A FEW YEARS OLD CHIPS AND SHIT HERD IT WAS FO SALE HAVENT SEEN IT SINCE LAST SUMMER,,,
I DIG THE COLOR THOUGH,,, :uh:


----------

